# Easy way to find breeders?



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

I am looking for a Betta breeder in or around Dallas, Texas. I have tried looking online but am not getting any good results. Is there an easy way to find breeders?


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

texas betta society is a way to know other breeder

go to www.texasbetta.com

not that much people, but still, there is some great breeder

also there was a seller on aquabid called wildmagiclady. she is from this area too.


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

waht about CA silicon valley


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

you can go to IBC's website

http://www.ibcbettas.org/chapters.htm

find one chapter near you and you should be good to go


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

thanks for the link


----------



## limuhead (Jan 26, 2006)

As far as Breeders are concerned, you get what you pay for. I have bred Betta splendens in the past, and somwhat as of right now. I have purchased almost all of my breeders from Bryan of BetterBettas/BluseBettaUSA. His Prices are reasonable, for what you get and he sells sibling pairs. Of the pairs(many) that I have purchased from him I have gotten excellent results and the price for a pair, depending on what you want, is comparable to what you would pay for a single male on Aquabid. I have some Suthasine Gold HM fry, from a pair I got from Bryan that are a few weeks old. The pair produced about 250 fry, haven't lost any yet....

Fred


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

I'm not really getting them to breed. Just want one male, but no shipping as it costs too much. Wanting a young fish for my grandma so it'll live a long time. I will be helping her keep the tank but she gets so attached to fish that I'm trying to get a young betta.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

limuhead said:


> As far as Breeders are concerned, you get what you pay for. I have bred Betta splendens in the past, and somwhat as of right now. I have purchased almost all of my breeders from Bryan of BetterBettas/BluseBettaUSA. His Prices are reasonable, for what you get and he sells sibling pairs. Of the pairs(many) that I have purchased from him I have gotten excellent results and the price for a pair, depending on what you want, is comparable to what you would pay for a single male on Aquabid. I have some Suthasine Gold HM fry, from a pair I got from Bryan that are a few weeks old. The pair produced about 250 fry, haven't lost any yet....
> 
> Fred


not trying to say you are a liar but my friend brought his fish and has really bad quality. missing ventral fin and he said the other fish bite it off. the fish are small and the fish is not really high quality itself. this is based of what i see personally. if you have great experience with him, good for you, but i just think it should have another side of the voice on the board.

bluemaxx, you're welcome


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

The fish Bryan sells as SUthasine gold aren't. And he's been asked by the breeder to stop using his strain name to sell his fish. I've heard nothing but bad things about this guy. If you got good fish, I think you probably got lucky, but they aren't suthasine golds.


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

It's amazing what is out there.

I went to my LSF petco last night and looked at the CB and the Splendens and they looked awful not very attractive and I was going to ask the girl there that I talk to all the time what's with this batch and if they are getting a new batch in soon. I was just very saddend by the way they looked.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Bettas don't live a long time. 5 years is the MAX though its usually closer to 3-4 years.


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

my sons teach has had hers for 8


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

By long time I'm talking 2-3 years. My grandma hasn't had luck with them in the past. I would like hers to live at least as long as mine generally do.

Been talking to someone from the texas website, he's offered to bring me some to his meeting but they don't have any vieltails or crowntails. I will check petsmart next time we go, there was one store that had absolutely beautiful bettas a few weeks ago, but I've seen several times on the forms where the bettas are already a year or so old when they get to the stores? That's what I'm trying to avoid.


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

Maybe I need to ask the chick at the Pc near me how old they are


----------

